# Any theories?



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I was fishing Paint Creek friday morning and I was surprised about what I found. Someone had left a stealhead on the banks to rot. I am curious about any theories people may have? Skamania? Confused fish? Why would someone leave it? etc. etc.

The way I see it, there are two parts to this story. 1st, It's nice to see that Paint Creek gets this type of fish on a rare occasion. 2nd, It's a shame that someone would just leave it.

What are your thoughts?








[/IMG]


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

That's no steelhead! That there is a CHIN-ook salmon! Probably died from a heat stroke.:lol:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I thought it looked like a king also. It probably was confused got up there and then the water was just to warm and it died.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Can't tell for sure from the photo, but even if it is a steelie its tough to tell why someone would leave it on the bank. A couple of years ago I was camping/fishing on the Little Manistee, and stumbled upon one of the nicest stream browns I've ever seen - left on the side of the bank. Probably a 23-24 incher, damn nice fish. It blew my mind that someone would do that. Sometimes you just can't figure people out...


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

That is definitely a Chinook Salmon. Look at the dark gums.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like it wasnt dead for that long, shoulda grabbed the eggs


edit: also, thats crazy it made it all the way to the paint. gotta figure lsc is still in the 70's, lower clinton at least 75. even the paint is probably too warm for a chinooks taste.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I stumbled across a dead salmon on friday too...probably the same one. The only salmon stocking that occurs in the clinton is classroom projects. Makes you wonder if the DNR would consider a serious salmon stocking prgram for this area.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

It was probably a stray salmon wandering from Erie to Huron, and made a wrong turn into the Paint. There are a few stray fish like that every year in the Paint, Clinton, AND Huron...but not enough to be targeting. When caught, they are normally caught by accident or steelie fisherman.

Last year, I saw a king pulled out at Flat Rock by a steelie fisherman.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I was fishing a small creek off the Grand. On my way back upstream, I found a king onshore about 15 feet from the creek. I had passed the same spot a half hour earlier, and it was'nt there. I know there were no other fishermen around. It had me stumped.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

maak said:


> A couple of years ago, I was fishing a small creek off the Grand. On my way back upstream, I found a king onshore about 15 feet from the creek. I had passed the same spot a half hour earlier, and it was'nt there. I know there were no other fishermen around. It had me stumped.


Maybe Sasquatch? 

:lol:


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

seeing as how i found it in a popular parking lot i can only figure 2 things:

one this was put here by some slob as a hoax. although it is decaying pretty good, you can tell its a fresh fish and one which wasnt in the river for long, if at all.

two i talked to a couple fly guys earlier in the summer who boasted that they threw pike and chubs on the banks when they caught them out of the paint. maybe one of them caught this and took it up to the parking lot.

bottom line is this carcass is a hazard because of the amount of bees and flies it attracts right now. you can smell it from like 40 feet away too. gross.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

Frogfish101 said:


> There are a few stray fish like that every year in the Paint, Clinton, AND Huron...but not enough to be targeting. When caught, they are normally caught by accident or steelie fisherman.


um i wouldnt say the clinton gets strays, nor would i say there arent enough to target. now when one gets into the paint, that is a stray and makes me wish that there were grizzlies to pick them off at yates dam. no not those grizzled russians, grizzly bears.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

My theorie would be someone caught it somewhere else and left it as a hoax to baffle other people.Looks like the idea worked out well.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

My theory is that some streams have a sliver of natural spawning salmon, and the females sometimes jump and slap their stomachs on the surface to loosen eggs, she could have jumped out of the stream and couldn't get back in. IMO.
And the run isn't to far away.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

somebody outta toss it back into the Paint with a shovel. It'll feed the next generation of steelhead smolts.

I'd do it, but I'm up North.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

By the way, some critter may have dragged it up to the parking lot....raccoon, weasels, fox, coyote, hedghog or even a cat. There's a lot of animals along that trail.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

the clinton does get a run every year ive been out and seen it but like most posts its nothing to get excited about but now and then you can get into a king or 2 ive had them swim right by my leg before


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

The huron definitly gets a run of salmon also . Ive hooked em and caught them out of there . Its not like going to manistee or the kalamazoo river but their in there . Once in a while in mid to late october you can find a few pooled up in certain holes in certain areas of the river . The run has definitly diminished from years past , but you can still target salmon in mid to late october and leave with a fish or two if you can land them . Happy fishin .


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Possibly this fish was attempting to make a jump for more open water but landed on the bank instead and could not get back to the water.

Another possibility is some joker cought it but didn't release it or take it with him.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

johnobub said:


> Possibly this fish was attempting to make a jump for more open water but landed on the bank instead and could not get back to the water.
> 
> Another possibility is some joker cought it but didn't release it or take it with him.


Im sure if a salmon was caught or had made it that far up paint creek it wouldnt still be silver and it would have turned much darker.I would say some Joeker caught that on the other side of the state and then brought it back and left it while fishing on the paint.
Also you guys should not be stating that these METROPOLITON RIVERS get SALMON RUNS ON THE INTERNET :SHOCKED:.Certain members on this site will get very :rant:


----------



## pikeslime (Jan 2, 2001)

I agree that fish is wayyyyyy to silver to be anything but dropped there as a joke.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would say the fish in those pics dies of loneliness.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

maak said:


> A couple of years ago, I was fishing a small creek off the Grand. On my way back upstream, I found a king onshore about 15 feet from the creek. I had passed the same spot a half hour earlier, and it was'nt there. I know there were no other fishermen around. It had me stumped.


Sounds like an otter.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Being the expert that i am in these matters, I have only one reasonable answer:
Cougar!!!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey stinger , if I'm not mistaken you can name rivers just not certain areas or holes . Is this correct ? I dont want to get anyone mad or have a post taken off , I already had thread removed , so I better watch it . The Huron is a long winding river and fish can get way up the river now because of the recent modifications made . I dont think just naming the " huron " is frowned upon is it ? Ive seen tons of posts where people name the river . Its the holes you dont want to give away . Thanks and Happy fishin .


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

You're fine Dobes..... I have to agree that fish looks far to silver to be from the water you found it by. Salmon are a funny creature and sometimes caught in the wierdest of places. One evening I was trolling Rapalas on LSC and kept reeling in alwives. Just before dark my Pike pole with a size 9 Rapala took a hit that nearly broke the pole. After a 15 minute fight we boated a 17# king. My theory was the kings followed the alewives.

Marc


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

kingfisher2 said:


> My theory was the kings followed the alewives.


Like lost puppy dogs!


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> My theory is that some streams have a sliver of natural spawning salmon, and the females sometimes jump and slap their stomachs on the surface to loosen eggs, she could have jumped out of the stream and couldn't get back in. IMO.
> And the run isn't to far away.


 


Riiiiiiiiight...


Joke. Honestly, think a fish made it that far with out taking any real color? Commmmme on!


----------

